# My new NAUGHTY puppy



## rmcneill (May 5, 2008)

Hello,
Just thought i would introduce you all my my new Amstaff "Storm" 
She is 10 wks old and an absolute dynamite!
I am new to this site, and im still researching before i but my first snake so in the mean time you can look at little Storm.
But dont let her fool you...she may be cute but she is the naughiest dog i have ever had!!!:lol:


----------



## rmcneill (May 5, 2008)

photos coming soon


----------



## waruikazi (May 5, 2008)

Awwww!!!

I think everyone needs a puppy!


----------



## Miss B (May 5, 2008)

Storm is gorgeous 8)



waruikazi said:


> I think everyone needs a puppy!



Haha, agreed - our new puppy is arriving in 3 weeks


----------



## TWENTY B (May 5, 2008)

Everyone needs an AmStaff...

my bitch is 13yo, fighting fit an way to smart for her own good
pics up when i get home


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 5, 2008)

cute puppy be a responsable owner and take it to puppy classes and make sure it is well socialised i have an apbt which is not socialised correctly it can be very frustraiting having a powerful dog that is not well adjusted.
Not to mention unfair on the dog, mine cant be taken anywhere he may come in contact with anyother dogs, which is pretty much anywhere. this means no beach, no park ect.


----------



## Aslan (May 5, 2008)

*Rmcneill *- I love blue Amstaffs - gorgeous dogs...

I have a blue Dane - also called 'Storm' - and also, naughty...erm...'special' is probably more appropriate


----------



## Mrs I (May 5, 2008)

I have a daughter who is naughty, but we prefer to call her spirited, lol..


----------



## rmcneill (May 5, 2008)

Dabool said:


> cute puppy be a responsable owner and take it to puppy classes and make sure it is well socialised i have an apbt which is not socialised correctly it can be very frustraiting having a powerful dog that is not well adjusted.
> Not to mention unfair on the dog, mine cant be taken anywhere he may come in contact with anyother dogs, which is pretty much anywhere. this means no beach, no park ect.


 
yes, it is sooo important for them to be trained properly! i also have an apbt, he is really well behaved thank goodness!! storm will go to pup school, and will hopefully in the show ring, depends on how she grows so that will be really good for her


----------



## rmcneill (May 5, 2008)

Aslan said:


> *Rmcneill *- I love blue Amstaffs - gorgeous dogs...
> 
> I have a blue Dane - also called 'Storm' - and also, naughty...erm...'special' is probably more appropriate


 
hahaha maybe its in the name, im hopeing she will grow out of the naughty stage and then she to will be "special" lol


----------



## rebeccalg (May 5, 2008)

Mrs I said:


> I have a daughter who is naughty, but we prefer to call her spirited, lol..


 

lol! I have a son who is naughty.... we just tell it like it is though. And two naughty beagles! Escape artists. 

Very cute naughty puppy by the way.


----------



## thals (May 5, 2008)

naww she is adorable and so is Dozer, reminds me of my girl Scarling 

Great taste in dogs too 

thals


----------



## rmcneill (May 5, 2008)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> naww she is adorable and so is Dozer, reminds me of my girl Scarling
> 
> Great taste in dogs too
> 
> thals


 

Thanks thalia, i will email you pics soon
Arnt they cute together hehe


----------



## thals (May 5, 2008)

They are adorable together! Ooh would love to come round for playtime/cuddles hehe  Am sure Scarling would love a playdate too hehe


----------



## rmcneill (May 5, 2008)

We should!! once she is fully vaccinated and a little bigger to play with the big kids!!
I will keep you updated!!


----------



## thals (May 5, 2008)

hehe cool 8) and congrats n best of luck with your new girl too!


----------



## rmcneill (May 5, 2008)

she is extra naughty tonight, i bet she knows the snake show is about to start, and she doesnt want me to like them better than her lol


----------



## Ricko (May 5, 2008)

Here is my girl amstaff called Black Betty after she won best in show at our amstaff club open show







And here is my big boy Titan






You were talking about showing your new pup whats it's kennel name?


----------



## rmcneill (May 5, 2008)

wow they are gourgeous!!!! her kennel name is "Mischiefmaka blue storm brewing" Are you in victoria?


----------



## Ricko (May 5, 2008)

Hehe my wife knew straight away looking at storm that she was from Mischiefmaka, well done on getting into a great breed. Yeah we are in victoria, my girl betty got Runner up best of breed at last years royal as well. are you going to show her?


----------



## rmcneill (May 5, 2008)

its funny how each breeder has a particular look! im hoping to show her, we are just going to see how she goes. whats your kennel names? Are you going to the amstaff day in Skye in june?


----------



## rmcneill (May 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## rmcneill (May 6, 2008)

What sort of puppy are you getting Miss B?

wooo hooo last night was the first night in nearly three weeks lil storm slept through the night untill 6.40am!! thats a record!! AHH so happy!


----------



## thals (May 6, 2008)

Thought she may have been from Mischiefmaka, awesome lines 8)

And Ricko, have always loved Black Betty, such a gorgeous girl!


----------



## rmcneill (May 6, 2008)

yeah the lines are amazing! im really wrapped! i hope she grows to be a good type for the show ring! Allthough Dozer will be jealous, he already thinks hes a show dog, struting his stuff in front of me while im watching tv haha


----------



## Vincent21 (May 6, 2008)

They're adorable, and congrats!


----------



## rmcneill (May 6, 2008)

I love the look on Dozers face when they are in the bed, hes like hey little dog get out of my bed!! im a red nose apbt doesnt that mean ANYTHING to you!!!!! hehe
And then usually she pulls his ear and he goes to sleep by him self awww lol


----------



## snakecharma (May 6, 2008)

awwwww just too cute 

luv amstafs specially the blue my bitch is the red colour but last time i bred her was luck to have found a pure blood neo mastiff and the pups were so nice i had to keep one for myself will put up a few pics when i get home


----------



## rmcneill (May 6, 2008)

snakecharma said:


> awwwww just too cute
> 
> luv amstafs specially the blue my bitch is the red colour but last time i bred her was luck to have found a pure blood neo mastiff and the pups were so nice i had to keep one for myself will put up a few pics when i get home


 

Yay cant wait for photos! My APBT is red as well! So i decided to go for a blue this time!


----------



## da_donkey (May 6, 2008)

I think your red nose APBT is beautiful. 

What lines is it bred from?

(And storm is gorgeous aswell)


----------



## rmcneill (May 6, 2008)

da_donkey said:


> I think your red nose APBT is beautiful.
> 
> What lines is it bred from?
> 
> (And storm is gorgeous aswell)


 

Lol storm would have been upset if you didnt mention her!
Im not sure of Dozers blood lines, bit of a sad story of how we found him but we didnt have him from a pup. He is gorgeous and has the most amazing temprement!!


----------



## alex_c (May 6, 2008)

Dabool said:


> cute puppy be a responsable owner and take it to puppy classes and make sure it is well socialised i have an apbt which is not socialised correctly it can be very frustraiting having a powerful dog that is not well adjusted.
> Not to mention unfair on the dog, mine cant be taken anywhere he may come in contact with anyother dogs, which is pretty much anywhere. this means no beach, no park ect.



i made that same mistake with my english staffy and as most will know these types of dogs will not pass up a fight if its on offer. so socialisation is a very high priority.


----------



## Miss B (May 6, 2008)

If you want to curb the naughtiness, try crate training.


----------



## rmcneill (May 6, 2008)

hehe funny you say that, she has been crate trained from 5 weeks old, i think she is settling atm! although right now im taping her ears...not her favourite!


----------

